# plastic or wood?



## brokenpete (Sep 29, 2013)

have just thrown my plastic boxes out and made this. will be making 20 of these. condensation seemed a real problem with plastic. do we use them for ease of cleaning or convenience?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I would suggest that condensation isn't necessarily a problem specific to plastic, but is rather a problem of insufficient air flow.


----------

